# Dove Hunted with .38lead



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Today in the evening I saw another dove pecking away in my backyard. Grabbed my plastic slingshot and some .38lead & headed out quietly. I don't know what got into me today but I had the worst case of buck-fever. I drew and my heart was pounding crazy, tried to shake it off but I couldn't, so I just shot.

1st shot hit the dove real low, clipping its hip. It immediately fluttered upwards but showing signs of injury it came down only a few feet away from where it was shot. Wasting no time I loaded and shot, with my hands shaking I missed and missed. Landing the shots into the mud. Now I was afraid it would take off at any moment, calmed myself and fired the final shot. Whap, the .38 leadball connected at the side of its body and there was puff of feathers.

Upon inspection the leadball did penetrate, but not much (may have hit crop). I dressed it and popped the meat in the freezer. You'd probably be able to make out a small hole at the shoulder, that's the place it connected.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

nicely done mate


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice shooting buddy


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

No matter how much experience we have, I think all of us get the shakes once in a while. But way to persevere. That will be a tasty meal.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Charles said:


> No matter how much experience we have, I think all of us get the shakes once in a while. But way to persevere. That will be a tasty meal.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Thanks it sure will. Can't believe I panicked over a small dove







lol. Lets practice Yoga, bet it'll help.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

josephlys said:


> No matter how much experience we have, I think all of us get the shakes once in a while. But way to persevere. That will be a tasty meal.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Thanks it sure will. Can't believe I panicked over a small dove







lol. Lets practice Yoga, bet it'll help.








[/quote]

Hard to take a shot when you are balancing on your head!!!









Cheers .... Charles (who did Yoga for 15 years)


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Josephlys,

It seems to me that you are getting better and batter. Good for you. It is always good to take down a small game with the slingshot and then harvest the meat. It might be small, but it does not have the chemicals used on farm animals. Saludos







.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shot J, yes they are tasty.
Philly


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

@Philly - we eat ours like little chickens. We need to get some we can breast out.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Hard to take a shot when you are balancing on your head!!! That's a good 1 Charles










Xidoo said:


> @Philly - we eat ours like little chickens. We need to get some we can breast out.


Do you guys usually just breast or clean the whole bird. I usually breast/crown it, its easier.


----------

